# The Joke is On Karen



## chilerelleno

A vegan Karen takes issue with a neighbor woman smoking some meat.
There is nothing sensitive here, unless you think vegan Karens shouldn't have to smell a neighbor's meat cooking.

I think it's absolutely hilarious, "Ya wanna try some?"


----------



## TNJAKE

MURDERER!!!!!!!

So glad I live out in the country with no neighbors


----------



## SmokingUPnorth




----------



## yankee2bbq

I live in the city. Always have. My house, my yard. “GET OFF MY LAWN”


----------



## old sarge

People have a right to voice opinions but no right to be a nuisance.


----------



## yankee2bbq

And no right to be on personal property.


----------



## bauchjw




----------



## negolien

Lady better back up off that property less she finds herself a side dish LOL ala Dahmer


----------



## chilerelleno

And then finally she sics her dog on the Karen 
Pure gold!


----------



## andrew lb

As someone who lives near the beach in Southern Commiefornia, I am astonished that I haven't had an encounter like this. In fact, it's always the opposite. When i get the smoker out, a strange phenomena begins to take place. Neighbors start walking dogs, washing cars, and doing light yard work... and like clockwork strike up a conversation which always leads to the topic of what i've got in the smoker. I used to think it was just a coincidence but it's happened so many times now that it's clear that the aroma of my smoker is so intoxicating, it makes the neighbors behave like drug addicts looking for a fix. lol. I've hooked up a few of them in the past and they loved it. Beach communities are far different than the rest of SoCal in that people are typically much friendlier and actually know their neighbors. They even say good morning when you pass them walking. (just like non-coastal America)


----------



## GonnaSmoke

I just wish that I could hear the conversation between her and the landlord...


----------



## DRKsmoking

This is just funny, I can't believe she even had the guts to go up on to their deck and say anything at all.
Does she also protest outside meat markets and grocery stores about being murders.

They tried to pass a law here that NO BBQ's in apartment buildings on the balcony's, did not become law . But some buildings have it in their contracts, not allowed to own them. ( I can see this a bit where you are so close And the smoke could roll into many apt's.. So I guess Smokers would be a no, lol)
But I hope I never have to move to one anyway.

Karen is lucky her dog is trained to wait, ant not eat idiots until told to.

My dogs would chew her toes right off of Karen when I give the command, ha ha ( even though she would not have made it that far. Mona would have been on her like nobody's business, I just shake my head anytime someone comes into the yard and tries to sell us the newest cable hookup or help us see the light . She just says I'll take this ,  AND shes off

David


----------



## JLeonard

negolien said:


> Lady better back up off that property less she finds herself a side dish LOL ala Dahmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 641280


In some cultures "long pork" is a delicacy. Just saying. And if cooked properly one cant tell the difference.
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert

TNJAKE said:


> MURDERER!!!!!!!
> 
> So glad I live out in the country with no neighbors


Thankfully, I can say "Me too".
Gary


----------



## DougE

old sarge said:


> People have a right to voice opinions but no right to be a nuisance.


Sure, people have the right to their opinion but that right ends where my property/personal space begins. You come on my property/invade my personal space to express your opinion, I reserve the right to make you STFU.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Apparently this video isn't real.  It's a parody of a situation on Australia where a vegan tried to sue their neighbor for grill smoke coming into their yard.

My neighbors next door are both vegetarians and, unfortunately, the prevailing winds usually carry my smoker or grill smoke right into they're yard and kitchen windows.  Luckily, they're super nice about it and think it smells delicious.


----------



## chilerelleno

BBQ Bird said:


> Apparently this video isn't real.  It's a parody of a situation on Australia where a vegan tried to sue their neighbor for grill smoke coming into their yard.
> 
> My neighbors next door are both vegetarians and, unfortunately, the prevailing winds usually carry my smoker or grill smoke right into they're yard and kitchen windows.  Luckily, they're super nice about it and think it smells delicious.


It is indeed, but still too funny.
But what is really sad is the fact that that scenario has played out in many places, not just the Aussie one.








						Australian woman sues neighbours over barbecue use
					

The Australian claims that her neighbours' barbecues, smoking and noisy children all cause offence.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## chilerelleno

Wanna know whats really funny, after her lawsuit was thrown out the neighborhood threw a BBQ and thousands came.
Now that is the kind of mob justice I like.








						Thousands to attend BBQ outside home of vegan who sued neighbors over smelly meats
					

Thousands of people are roasting an Australian vegan who took her neighbors to court over the smell of meat and fish from their barbecue — by planning a massive cookout outside her home. Cill…




					nypost.com


----------



## chilerelleno

But seriously, stuff like this is common place.








						Popular taqueria almost sued over fajita smoke, manager says
					

The manager of Laredo Taqueria said nearby residents threatened to sue, claiming the smoke was making their furniture smell like fajitas.




					abc13.com
				











						Barbecue Smoke Sparks Feud Between Florida Neighbors
					

One resident has complained 14 times about her neighbors' cooking.




					www.huffpost.com
				











						Sriracha lawsuit: Judge denies Calif. city's bid to close hot sauce plant
					

Residents complain about pungent smell of pepper and garlic fumes emanating from Sriracha chili sauce factory in Irwindale, Calif.




					www.cbsnews.com
				











						Neighbors sue Terry Black’s over barbecue smoke
					

This story has been updated with comment from Terry Black’s Barbecue.   A group of 15 Austin residents have filed a lawsuit against Terry Black’s Barbecue for negligence and nuisance stemming from th…



					www.statesman.com


----------



## Coreymacc

Karen. "Your a murderer" !!!!.   Smoker lady "not yet but i feel the urge coming"


----------



## Plinsc

Bahahahahahaha!
I’m ready for the age of being offended by everything to end! 
 I’d get her meat sale ads if she was my neighbor


----------



## HalfSmoked

My problem is just the opposite my neighbors invite their selves to dinner when they smell my smoker.
A course the contribute sides.

Warren


----------



## bill ace 350

GaryHibbert said:


> Thankfully, I can say "Me too".
> Gary


Me too too!


----------



## bill1

I'm blessed to have great neighbors.  Never hurts to occasionally ask if the smoke, noise, kids screaming, etc has been excessive.


----------



## Buddy55

What an idiot.!! She is the cruel vicious person. She is eating all plants, forcing plant eating animals to starve and suffer.


----------

